# Redfoot Facebook group



## jackrat (Feb 27, 2012)

I've started a group on facebook for redfoot keepers or anyone interested in them. Very informal,just sharing info and experience with other redfoot folks. The site is redfootman.net


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the name of the group on Facebook? There's a LOT of red-foot groups! Knowing your site URL doesn't help.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 28, 2012)

The name of it is redfootman.net


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 28, 2012)

There is something wrong. When I search for "redfootman.net" in the search field on the top of Facebook, it gives me no results...just a suggestion link to your actual website. [shrugs]


----------



## cmosuna (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah can't find you either, your facebook page web address will look something like this https://www.facebook.com/OsunaTurtleHouse. I wanted to like it on our little family page


----------

